# Tire fitment help for 16x8 and 16x9 wheels



## boostless (Aug 28, 2001)

Hey Guys,

Looking for some advice for tire fitment for some wheels I have for my E28. 

Wheels are 16x8 front, 16x9 rear.










I'm having a hard time finding matching tire models for front and rear.

Looking for a mild stretch, these are the tire combos I've been looking for:

Combo 1:
205/40/16 F
215/40/16 R

Combo 2:
215/40/16 F
225/40/16 R

Combo 3:
205/45/16 F
215/45/16 R

Combo 4:
205/50/16 F
225/45/16 R

So far, all I've find is some BFG KDW's in the Combo 1 size, but from what I've read they are not good tires to stretch due to stiff sidewalls.

Any other combos I should be considering? I'm looking for a similar sidewall height front and rear. 

Thanks in advance for any input!

Mike


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Depends on what kind of stretch you're going for.... If you're looking for something like the 512 provided, well, you won't find anything close. FYI, I've discovered if you want matching stretch f/r, when your wheels are 1" in difference you need tires that are 20mm different (205-225, 215-235)

Head over to tyrestretch.com to figure out what tire stretches the way you want, then try to find the size combos you desire.


----------

